# pre season foot ball is so lame.



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I'm a a huge foot ball fan but these pre season games suck something awful.
12 penalties for the raiders shortly after the half come on. I know its the b list players but geese.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

thats y i like collage ball and high school ball my team starts num one in the sec wooot wooot


----------



## GaffMan (Aug 6, 2009)

yeah I know what you mean about preseason but jesus is better than baseball or reading about training camp and offseason!!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

youre watching raiders football. that's your main problem right there....


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> youre watching raiders football. that's your main problem right there....


I have been watching the Raiders since before you were an itch in your daddy's pants so tread softly mister! :stick:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

StaffyDaddy said:


> youre watching raiders football. that's your main problem right there....


Boy don't make me beat you! RAIDER NATION BABY WHOOOOOTTTTTT!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

it'd take you and the first two strings of the raider lineup... hahahaha


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Go ravens!! Smashed the dead skins!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Brett Favre is signing with the Vikings. The 39-year-old quarterback turned his back on retirement for the second time in as many years, agreeing Tuesday to play for the Vikings.What a bunch of


----------

